# UK lags behind on road signage



## spykal (May 9, 2005)




----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi :lol: :lol: 

where that from :lol: 

ray


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Saruman said:


> hi :lol: :lol:
> 
> where that from :lol:
> 
> ray


Gotta be the good ole US of A :roll: 
We just shipped a ride on lawnmower from there....apparently (according to the user manual) you have to "sit on the seat" to use it :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

This one is from Wales ( no it's not it's from Cornwall :evil: see below) ..now if only England could try harder


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Ok England nice try


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> This one is from Wales ..now if only England could try harder


No it wasn't (from Daily Mail - 07 November 2006)
This road sign near Dodwalls in Cornwall claims to ease traffic by being closed, although, it does not seem to be doing the trick.

Taken from this Forum a few weeks ago,

Regards frank


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

Well i'll be.........corrected

this is where I found it >LINK< and I must admit that the link in there does lead elsewhere it leads to the Sun :roll:

never mind though ...it is only the Jokes section....


----------

